# Suche einen guten Servicetechniker (Elektro) für Aussendienst



## maxi (8 Mai 2011)

Hallo Alle,

ich suche einen guten, eigenständigen, Servicetechniker (Energieanlagenelektroniker oder Mechatroniker) für den Aussendiensteinsatz (Montagen, Wartungen, Instandsetzungen).

- Einsatzort: Weltweit, überwiegend D-A-CH-I.
- Meist ab Montag 7:00 Uhr alleine oder zu zweit mit Fahrzeug unterwegs, Freitag-Nachmittag wieder in der Firma.
- Firmenstandort nähe München.

Attraktive Konditionen (Gutes Gehalt, doppelte Spesen! netto, und weiter Vergüntiungen gegeben.)

Nähere Details und Aufgabengebiete erkläre ich dann persönlich.

Bitte Fragen und Anregungen per PM.


----------



## maxi (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

noch 2 gesucht.

siehe oben.

- Energieanlagenelektroniker
- Mechatroniker
- Elektriker 
- Mechaniker mit Elektrokentnissen

Grüße


----------



## maxi (27 Mai 2011)

Nach aktueller Auftragslage.

Könnte ich sogar nochmals 1 Mann (Frau) gebrauchen.

Also insg. haben wir mind. 3 offene Stellen zur langfristigen Besetzung in Festanstellung (bitte keine Freiberufler mehr melden) zu vergeben.
Festanstellung und gute Bezahlung

Je nach Qualifikation 2500-2800 Brutto + Überstunden + Doppelte Auslöse (48 Euro am Tag netto, sprich auf die Hand)

Bei Interesse PM an mich.


----------



## maxi (2 Juni 2011)

Ist immer noch aktuell


----------



## Move (16 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Je nach Qualifikation 2500-2800 Brutto


 
+ Standort Nähe München, da pack mal erst das doppelte drauf...


----------



## maxi (16 Juni 2011)

Du Irrst sehr stark.
Um München sidn die Tariflöhne verhältnismässig (Zum Beispiel zu BW) niedrig.


Beachte man einen Servicetechniker (Fachkraft / Geselle Elektrotechnik) 24 Tage im Monat arbeitend
verdient er bei uns mehr netto als normalerweise brutto der Tariflohn hergibt.

2800 € Brutto
1200 € Überstunden + Zuschläge
---- (*0,6)
2400 € netto

48€ *24 d = 1152 netto

Tankgutschein rund 40 Euro netto


Enstspicht bei einem sozialversicherungspflichtigen Brutolohn von 4000 € (inkl. Überstunden) einen mit Auslösen für Deutschland gerechneten *netto von rund 3600 Euro.*

Vorausgesetzt es wird das ganze Monat gebuckelt.

In einem mittelständischen Handwerksbetrieb, keine Zeitarbeit, bei Festeinstellung. 

Zu beachten: Bei einem Urlaubsmonat sind es nur 1680 Euro netto.
(30 Tage Urlaub gibt es bei Uns, 4 Wochen Erholungsurlaub muss jeder im Jahr nehmen)

Sollte jemand Fragen dazu haben, Vorschläge, oder Fehler finden würde ich bitten mich über Privat anzushrieben.

Duskussionen sind nicht erwünscht.

Also möglich sind in nur einem Jahr als normale gute Fachkraft zu verdienen (Wenn alles Perfekt läuft bei 24 Tagen arbeiten im Monat):

11*3600 € + 1680 € = *41280 Euro netto / Jahr*


----------



## vierlagig (16 Juni 2011)

was setzt du an? 30h-woche? dann: vielleicht...


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2011)

Es ist richtig, dass der bayrische Tarif deutlich niedriger (bis zu 20%) ist als der baden württembergische. Aber Überstunden und Auslösen gleich ins Jahresgehalt einzurechnen kann sehr schnell eine Milchmädchenrechnung werden / sein.

Just my 2 cents

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (17 Juni 2011)

Eine Hausfinanzierung würde ich auf solchen Grundlagen wohl auch nicht machen. Ich denke aber das muss doch jeder selbst entscheiden. Es gibt ein Jobangebot und fertig. Da muss man nicht die Qualität diskutieren. Es wäre doch schade, wenn diese eigentlich gute Sache der Jobangebote in diesem Forum dadurch gehemmt würde, wenn gleich auf jeden eingeprügelt wird, weil er "Formfehler" macht oder die Bezahlung kritisiert wird.

Mein Vorschlag (wurde ja schon mal gesagt):

Eine Jobecke einrichten, da kann jeder etwas posten. Nachfragen sollten dann sowieso per PN gemacht werden.


----------



## Boxy (17 Juni 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber Überstunden und Auslösen gleich ins Jahresgehalt einzurechnen kann sehr schnell eine Milchmädchenrechnung werden / sein.
> 
> Just my 2 cents
> 
> ...



und Just meine 2 cents dazu wäre noch, das man evtl. schnell mal die Auslöse auch versteuern muss. Gerade bei doppelten Tagesspeßen, wo der 2'te Teil also 24€ versteuert werden muss und daher nicht netto sind!
Viel spaß wenn dann mal das Finanzamt im Personal/Lohnbüro steht!

Daher kann man diese nicht ins Jahresgehalt mit einrechnen, macht von uns auch keiner. Wir denken "bleibt etwas übrig ist es gut, wenn nicht machts auch nichts" ... 
Ist man mal krank oder hat man Urlaub, gibts ja auch keine Speßen


----------



## Markus (17 Juni 2011)

also mir gehen diese ganzen klugscheisser in diesen gehaltstreads wirklich auf den sack! er hat hier ein angebot eingestellt und die karten auf den tisch gelegt - wer will kann sich melden, wer nicht der kann doch einfach seine klappe halten.
bei jedem stellenangebot tauchen hier ein paar vollidioten auf die rummeckern! bezahlt wird scheinbar eh grundsätzlich zu wenig... warscheinlich haben diejenigen die hier die klappe am weitesten aufreisen nichtmal 2500€ brutto!

vielleicht solltet ihr auch nicht immer von eurer winzigen standpunkt ausgehen - für einen berufseinsteiger der womöglich noch nichtmal ne eigene wohnung hat ist sowas doch ne faire sache.
wenn die firma will dass er länger wie 2 jahre bleibt, dann werden die auch mehr zahlen bzw. eer wird es wert sein!

die zeiten wo VW mal eben 5000 volltrottel ohne abschluss zu je 5000 brutto + zulagen ans band stellt sind schon lange vorbei!


-->closed!


----------

